# iPhone 3G Cost + Contracts?



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Chaps,

Any ideas when the Costs, Contracts etc for the iPhone 3G will be revealed, Launch Date?

TIA,

Gaz


----------



## BigOw (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.o2.co.uk/iphone

Monthly Charge £30 £35 £45 £75 
Cost of 8GB iPhone £99 £99 Free Free 
Cost of 16GB iPhone £159 £159 £59 Free 
Minutes 75 600 1200 3000 
Texts 125 500 500 500

formattings messed up, but its on the site

11th July released. O2 shops opening at 7am!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Many Thanks. Registered my interest and look forward to recieving info from O2.

:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

What happens to us with an iPhone already, do we keep the old phone or do we hand it back?

I know in the US, customers gets to keep the old ones.


----------



## BigOw (Jun 15, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> What happens to us with an iPhone already, do we keep the old phone or do we hand it back?
> 
> I know in the US, customers gets to keep the old ones.


you get to keep the old phone if you choose to upgrade to the 3g phone

not sure what happens with regards to unlocking the phone though?

i've got an unlocked, but wished i had taken out the contract to so i could upgrade to the new one. Its gonna be on payg too i think but i would imagine that will be pretty expensive!


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

BigOw said:


> you get to keep the old phone if you choose to upgrade to the 3g phone
> 
> not sure what happens with regards to unlocking the phone though?
> 
> i've got an unlocked, but wished i had taken out the contract to so i could upgrade to the new one. Its gonna be on payg too i think but i would imagine that will be pretty expensive!


There are a few people who will sell theirs unlocked. I might be tempted to do this-if anyone fancies an unlocked 1st gen in mint condition (protected in a case from day one, only a few months old...loads of toys on it, unlocked to any network, installer & 3rd party apps) drop me a PM :thumb:

Or I may keep it as a second ipod for the gym and load it up with videos etc


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

I was thinking of the unlock method my self and selling it on to lucky owner


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You get to keep your phone, so expect loads of the older ones (including mine) on eBay next week

Its either £269 or £369 on PAYG - not sure how much data will be though

It's good of them to allow original iPhone customers the ability to upgrade without penalty, but you do have to sign up to a new 18 month contract


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Skyliner34 said:


> I was thinking of the unlock method my self and selling it on to lucky owner





RussZS said:


> You get to keep your phone, so expect loads of the older ones (including mine) on eBay next week
> 
> Its either £269 or £369 on PAYG - not sure how much data will be though
> 
> It's good of them to allow original iPhone customers the ability to upgrade without penalty, but you do have to sign up to a new 18 month contract


Ebay will be literally flooded with them having been unlocked etc.

I expect the price for an unlocked one to be no more than £100. Used 4th Gen Ipod money, which is why it may be more useful to keep hold of it as an uber Ipod spare....


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

RussZS said:


> You get to keep your phone, so expect loads of the older ones (including mine) on eBay next week
> 
> Its either £269 or £369 on PAYG - not sure how much data will be though
> 
> It's good of them to allow original iPhone customers the ability to upgrade without penalty, but you do have to sign up to a new 18 month contract


Next week? a bit early isnt it? or have I got the wrong date?


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Skyliner34 said:


> Next week? a bit early isnt it? or have I got the wrong date?


Need to get it on 7 days prior....its out week friday


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Ah crafty


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Indeed  Don't want to be late for the party

I'm not entirely convinced on renewing yet, its a pain in the ahole to text on, but I do send about 1000 a month, which is very annoying given the tariffs!!

You all upgrading then?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

I might be, going up to the £45 contract from the £35 at the moment.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a first gen, and will be selling either it, or mrs P's blackberry on ebay on 3g launch day!


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

I've now decided on the £45 tarif and £59 for the 16Gb version. I think its worth the extra £10 over the £35 option for the extra 600 minutes a month as my usage floats around 3-400 messages and around 6-800 minutes. 
IIRc it works out at only an extra £80 over the 18 months. 

Can't decide if I want a black or white one though!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

One question,

if we do sell our iPhones, could the person whos buying the phone be using our contract? or does something get blocked on the old phone?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

you sell it without the sim card.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Ah right, thanks


----------

